# صلاه لتمجيد اسم الله



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2010)

الجميـع فى الشـدة يقـولون اه لكـن مـن منـا قـال الله


فـهذا اوجد الـوجود فلنمجد اسمه مـن كـل الافـواه


نفخ فـى الـتراب مـن روحـة فجعل له نسمة الحيـاه


القـادرعلى كل الاشياء والمتسلط القـوى فـى عــلاه


مـن يساعد الضعفاء ويقف فى وجة ابطش الطغـاه


هـو مـلك الملـوك فكيـف نحن العبيد لا نطلب رضــاه


هـو نـور فى السماء و على الارض فلك النجـاه


فـلنتضـرع بأنسحاق ونصرخ لـه بالدمـوع و بالصـــلاه


لـيتراءف علينا و ينظـر لـنـا مـن اعـالى علا سمــاه


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا نيتا


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين

شكرا أختنا الغاليه للصلاه الجميــــله*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

> هـو نـور فى السماء و على الارض فلك النجـاه
> 
> 
> فـلنتضـرع بأنسحاق ونصرخ لـه بالدمـوع و بالصـــلاه


*صلاة رائعة...
الرب يبارك خدمتك لمجد اسمه القدوس...
آمين يا رب... *


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا نيتا


 


ميررررررسي ياقمره


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا أختنا الغاليه للصلاه الجميــــله*​


 
اشكرك اخي النهيسي


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 


اشكرك اخي كوكو


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلاة رائعة...*
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك لمجد اسمه القدوس...*
> *آمين يا رب... *


 

اشكرك اخي كريستيان
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------

